# Looking For Dog Food Opinions



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I need your help. Over the years I have tired many, many, many brands of dog food. I've fed dry, canned, raw, premixed (like Dr. Harvey's), home cooked, etc. Luckily my girls don't seem to have any food allergies although Lacie doesn't do very well on beef.

Although I don't want to go totally grain free, I do try to limit the grains to oatmeal, potatoes, sweet potatoes, some brown rice -- no wheat or corn. I also don't think that foods with high protein content are especially go for our little ones. I like to limit the food to between 8-9.5% crude protein.

Currently I'm back to feeding Blue Buffalo Canned. I rotate a number of their flavors and types and I also feed Innova Canned from time to time. My girls seem to do very well on Innova, but it does give gas to Secret.

I've used the Deli Fresh foods recently, but I do fear that the protein content is a little too high and it's also very expensive for 3.

I'm currently looking at changing to Addiction, Fromm, Holistic Select or Party Animal. I've heard good reports on all of these but have never tried them. I looked at Tiki but it's protein content is a minimum of 12% which is too high, imho.

I have a couple of questions:

1. Have any of you used Addiction, Fromm. Holistic Select or Party Animal (in the canned variety)? If so, what did you think of the food?

2. Do you think that any of these food are truly better than Blue Buffalo?

BTW -- I've used Wellness in the past, too, but it seems to cause a lot of tear staining in Lacie.

It seems the more I research, the more confused I am!!!!


*HELP!!!!*


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I used to feed Gustave Fromm canned and he loved it! The only bad thing? His face got pretty dirty because of the food texture. However, I still some mix some in his kibble to make the consistency thicker. Highly recommend this food.

My old roommate feeds her dog Party Animal and she loves it. I looked at it too but I thought the protein was too high for maltese (and Gustave's BAT results were kinda high).

Gustave doesn't care for Addiction and he is usually not a picky dog. I guess he just didn't like the flavor.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Aastha -- what kind of Fromm Canned do you feed?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Aastha -- what kind of Fromm Canned do you feed?


Four-star chicken and beef. I prefer the chicken, only because I personally prefer eating chicken over beef. He loves both equally. I've never tried the pork, again because of personal preferences.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Frank and Truffles stopped eating Blue Buffalo. I know the Fresh Pet or Vital are a bit pricey, especially for three. What I have been doing is giving a half serving of Fresh Pet and mix it with a bit of supplemental home cooking. I do that in part to limit protein and they just love it. I will cook small batches of brown rice or quinoa and add fresh veg. This week we did brown rice, fresh spinach and a zucchini (because I have lots coming up in the garden). I added a few cranberries and some chicken broth. Sometimes I use a little apple or blueberries. Yum-O! I drizzle the whole mess with a bit of coconut oil. I just take a scoop of the rice/veg mix and add a chunk of Fresh Pet and add the oil. Everyone’s weight is good (not including mine!) and labs are all normal. And I like that I am cooking some of the food that they eat!


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

I use both Fromm and Arcana. Both are the fish formula and grain free. One serving of each per day supplemented with pure pumpkin, pureed veggies such as kale, brocolli, cauliflower (a favorite!), apples and ground boiled turkey that I buy in bulk at Cosco. A couple of times a week I add boiled egg (one egg divided by six furkids). My Daisy has on and off IBS so her meal is the fromm fish kibble with pure pumpkin, and ground boiled turkey. Thankfully, this diet works for her because it took me awhile to figure out what she can eat that won't set off a bout of irritable bowel syndrome. I stay away from any meats because they are inflammatory.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Frank and Truffles stopped eating Blue Buffalo. I know the Fresh Pet or Vital are a bit pricey, especially for three. What I have been doing is giving a half serving of Fresh Pet and mix it with a bit of supplemental home cooking. I do that in part to limit protein and they just love it. I will cook small batches of brown rice or quinoa and add fresh veg. This week we did brown rice, fresh spinach and a zucchini (because I have lots coming up in the garden). I added a few cranberries and some chicken broth. Sometimes I use a little apple or blueberries. Yum-O! I drizzle the whole mess with a bit of coconut oil. I just take a scoop of the rice/veg mix and add a chunk of Fresh Pet and add the oil. Everyone’s weight is good (not including mine!) and labs are all normal. And I like that I am cooking some of the food that they eat!



I do something very, very similar. I use Freshpet Nature's Fresh from Whole foods (which is actually cheaper than Vital) for 50% of the meals. The other 50% is either Fromm Kibble or homecooked recipes with BalanceIt supplement. I also use a very scant amount of coconut oil. When I give Freshpet or the Fromm Kibble, I always add veggies (like snap peas) as well. Obi is the picky eater of my two and the rotation of different flavors and textures has really kept him interested in the food.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Frank and Truffles stopped eating Blue Buffalo. I know the Fresh Pet or Vital are a bit pricey, especially for three. What I have been doing is giving a half serving of Fresh Pet and mix it with a bit of supplemental home cooking. I do that in part to limit protein and they just love it. I will cook small batches of brown rice or quinoa and add fresh veg. This week we did brown rice, fresh spinach and a zucchini (because I have lots coming up in the garden). I added a few cranberries and some chicken broth. Sometimes I use a little apple or blueberries. Yum-O! I drizzle the whole mess with a bit of coconut oil. I just take a scoop of the rice/veg mix and add a chunk of Fresh Pet and add the oil. Everyone’s weight is good (not including mine!) and labs are all normal. And I like that I am cooking some of the food that they eat!


Heck with the fluffs -- I want to eat that for dinner!!!:HistericalSmiley:

Pam -- that's a great idea, especially now that Tilly is eating the green bean diet as she has to lose a little weight. So I could just give her more of the veggies and less of the carbs and Fresh Pet.

BTW -- where are you getting the quiona? I'm having a hard time finding it here. I think I need to move back to Southern Ca were I can get anything I want.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sodie has very bad IBD (on steroids daily). On Pam's recommendation we tried the FreshPet Vital. It is the ONLY thing that he has nice, small, normal poops on.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Heck with the fluffs -- I want to eat that for dinner!!!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Pam -- that's a great idea, especially now that Tilly is eating the green bean diet as she has to lose a little weight. So I could just give her more of the veggies and less of the carbs and Fresh Pet.
> 
> BTW -- where are you getting the quiona? I'm having a hard time finding it here. I think I need to move back to Southern Ca were I can get anything I want.


I use Organic Red Quinoa from Trader Joe's


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lynn - when I first brought Bella home I started her on BB GF dry kibble and she did well on it. She's been on Fromm GF kibble the last five or so months and I rotate the flavors and she just loves it. Her tear stains are no more! Even though you were asking about the wet food, I thought I would throw in my experience with Fromm. I'm very happy and so is Bella.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I home cook normally but when I don't have time (not that often) I use Fromm canned food. I do find it a bit more messy though. Zoe is extremely picky but does eat it. When I cook for her I sometimes use Quinoa from Whole Foods. I swear, I think she eats better than I do. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

jmm said:


> Sodie has very bad IBD (on steroids daily). On Pam's recommendation we tried the FreshPet Vital. It is the ONLY thing that he has nice, small, normal poops on.


Yeah!! So glad Sodie is doing good on this food. I'm really sold on it!


hoaloha said:


> I use Organic Red Quinoa from Trader Joe's


Haha! I use the same thing! I buy all of this stuff at Trader Joe's. Do you have one nearby Lynn? I could send you a bunch if you would like! It's no problem at all. Just say the word!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's what our dinner looked like tonight. It's a combo of brown rice, red rice and black barley, spinach, blueberries and one organic egg all sautéed in organic coconut oil with 1/2 serving of chicken Fresh Pet.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

For over six months I fed FreshPet Vital one meal and Fromm Salmon Tunalini for the other meal and they did great. In March, after Tessa got into a couple of things she shouldn't have (chicken and a bully stick) Tessa's ALT was elevated so the vet put her on Denamarin. That started a long four-month journey of GI upset after meals. 

One of the things I was concerned about is that those foods are higher in protein, especially the FreshPet, and also that the FreshPet contains carrageenan which some sources say increase inflammation and are not good for IBD/IBS or related digestive issues. (This article appeared in the Tribune about the same time Tessa started having problems - timely: http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...0318_1_doubts-surface-fda-scientists-u-s-food)

Tessa's symptoms are consistent with IBD/IBS although the vet has not used those words - she says that Tessa's digestive system is "interesting" but has agreed that Tessa is prone to stress colitis. 

After talking with Crystal (Crystal&Zoe), I've switched them to Addiction - much lower in protein and nothing in it that would seem to be upsetting her system. It's only been a week, but she is doing much much better in terms of digestive upset. She's also on a phytomucil regimen to help restore digestive health. 

So, bottom line, love the Addiction. Also Sweetness was continuing to do exceptionally well on the Fromm/FreshPet combo - I only switched her for the convenience of having them both on the same food. I'd recommend any of those, based on the needs of your dog.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lynn - I believe in variety so I rotate through a lot of different foods for my two. 

My little guys mostly eat dehydrated raw (Bailey eats frozen raw a lot too) so we do the Addiction dehydrated one a lot. Both dogs love it and do well on it. I love that it’s not too high in protein so I don’t have to feel nervous about feeding it to Emma. They have a lot of different protein choices (including kangaroo – yikes!) both grain-free and grain-inclusive so you have several options to rotate through. I keep Stella & Chewy’s dehydrated patties on hand to sprinkle on top of food or give as a special meal occasionally. I also really like The Honest Kitchen but don’t like how much it makes them poo!! I recently tried Grandma Lucy’s Pureformance Chicken – even my little piggy Bailey refused to eat it a couple of times which was a shocker, they both pooped way too much on it and Emma even threw it up once or twice – definitely won’t be getting that again. 

Bailey LOVES Party Animal canned food - most of the flavors are organic and have good quality, healthy ingredients. When I do canned food, this is the kind I usually buy. I've only tried it a couple of times with Emma, a while back when she was going through her really picky phase and she didn't seem that wild about it...but I need to try it again. The other one I frequently buy is Weruva, which both dogs love. 


I am not a big fan of kibble so I haven’t fed any to Bailey in years. I have been getting kibble for Emma to eat as her morning meal however, out of convenience – she can be a finicky eater so I needed something I could leave out with her and that she could take her time eating if she wanted to. She’s only on her second bag of kibble since she came home – the first was Fromm Game Bird (she didn’t love it but eventually would eat it) and the second is Addiction Viva la Venison (she actually loves it!). When she runs out of this one, I will get a different kind – maybe the Now! Small Breed or Canine Caviar or a different flavor of Fromm. Eventually, I would like to take her off kibble completely as well and do dehydrated or frozen raw with her exclusively. 

I recently started giving them FreshPet Vital. Both dogs love it, but I am only giving a little bit at a time to Emma because of the high protein content. 

I would definitely recommend trying Addiction dehydrated with your three. Get the Party Animal too – you can feed as a special meal every once in a while, or mix in a tiny bit to their Addiction too.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Here's what our dinner looked like tonight. It's a combo of brown rice, red rice and black barley, spinach, blueberries and one organic egg all sautéed in organic coconut oil with 1/2 serving of chicken Fresh Pet.



That looks so good!

I loved Fresh Pet - so easy to add to. No vegetarian formula tho


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Is funny how all dogs are so different.*
*My Vet Told Me No Never Blue Buffalo>>>>>>*
*Yogi Does Great On Wellness Where You Get tear Stains. You Just Never Know**
*Nickee**


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anyone know of any foods that are flax & fish oil free? My yorkie has allergy issues and I'm finding that almost all the foods have one or the other. I keep thinking I may need to cook for her, but just the thought of getting her the proper nutrition stresses me out...I need simple.


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

pammy4501 said:


> Frank and Truffles stopped eating Blue Buffalo. I know the Fresh Pet or Vital are a bit pricey, especially for three. What I have been doing is giving a half serving of Fresh Pet and mix it with a bit of supplemental home cooking. I do that in part to limit protein and they just love it. I will cook small batches of brown rice or quinoa and add fresh veg. This week we did brown rice, fresh spinach and a zucchini (because I have lots coming up in the garden). I added a few cranberries and some chicken broth. Sometimes I use a little apple or blueberries. Yum-O! I drizzle the whole mess with a bit of coconut oil. I just take a scoop of the rice/veg mix and add a chunk of Fresh Pet and add the oil. Everyone’s weight is good (not including mine!) and labs are all normal. And I like that I am cooking some of the food that they eat!



I'm new here and I don't want to offend anyone but I've always heard spinach is toxic to dogs, something to do with their kidneys. 

You have some lucky dogs.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

kweldon said:


> I'm new here and I don't want to offend anyone but I've always heard spinach is toxic to dogs, something to do with their kidneys.
> 
> You have some lucky dogs.


No offense taken. This is where we all come to learn! Here is a link about spinach and dogs. I think what you may have heard is that spinach contains some oxalates, and if eaten in excess could possibly contribute to bladder stones. But I use everything in rotation including vegetables. This way the dogs never get sick of any one thing, and nothing is ever eaten in excess.

Vegetables For Dogs | Oscar's Organics - the home of Healthy Dog Treats |


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam - drove up to Santa Fe today -- about 45 minutes and stopped by Trader Joes and loaded up with all kinds of good things. We have another Trader Joes in ABQ which is about 30 minutes away, but I was driving up to SF anyway so went there. Stopped at Whole Foods too. The Whole Foods is pretty close to the Trader Joes either here in ABQ or in SF. If I'm coming from the office, then the one in ABQ is much closer.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I feed mine now canine caviar grain free puppy dinner and Chicken & Pearl Millet


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've heard that Canine Caviar is very good and I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I've heard that Canine Caviar is very good and I'll have to give it a try.


We switched to Canine Caviar a few weeks ago and they love it. I love it because they don't poop as much and excuse the graphic ---- it's firm :chili:


----------



## pehirsch (May 13, 2013)

Question...my breeder advised me to feed my almost 6 month old, Rascal, fresh boiled chicken with rice, plus Eukanuba kibble. She is no longer eating or interested in the chix and rice.

Are the above diets for a puppy? Or what advice do you have for me to phase her into next?

Thank you!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

pehirsch said:


> Question...my breeder advised me to feed my almost 6 month old, Rascal, fresh boiled chicken with rice, plus Eukanuba kibble. She is no longer eating or interested in the chix and rice.
> 
> Are the above diets for a puppy? Or what advice do you have for me to phase her into next?
> 
> Thank you!


Patricia, that does not sound like a balanced diet for a puppy. Eukanuba is not a great kibble either. 

I would look into switching the puppy over to a better quality kibble. Fromm is the brand I fed my two when they were puppies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am feeding Canine Caviar everyone loves it!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am feeding our two fromm whitefish and potato and they both are doing very well on it. Blue buffalo was also a choice for us for a while.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

pehirsch said:


> Question...my breeder advised me to feed my almost 6 month old, Rascal, fresh boiled chicken with rice, plus Eukanuba kibble. She is no longer eating or interested in the chix and rice.
> 
> Are the above diets for a puppy? Or what advice do you have for me to phase her into next?
> 
> Thank you!


Eukanuba has just had a recall and isn't that great of a food to begin with. Some of the others listed in this thread would be a better choice.


----------

